# le gif animé pourri



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

Toi jeune qui utilise tweeter et fessebook tu n'as pas eu la chance de connaitre les pages ouaibes faites avec composer, pages emplies de frames et surtout ces magnifiques gifs animés qui embelissaient les pages perso 

alors je te propose un petit concours:

celui du gif animé le plus pourri.

à titre d'exemple je te mets celui la:


----------



## kisco (6 Novembre 2009)

Allez hop :





On a le droit d'en proposer combien ? 


PS: Un spécial pour naas, hors-concours, mais bien moche :


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

kisco a dit:


> On a le droit d'en proposer combien ?


no limits


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Novembre 2009)

C'était la belle époque des sites fait par des valérie damidot en puissance    














---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------

Y a celui de g4


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2009)

mon dieu c'est horrible :love:


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2009)

Il vous plaisent ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2009)

*



*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Novembre 2009)

Les pires du web    



















































































































Et ceci n'est qu'une infime sélection. Mon Dieu que c'était laid en bas des pages web avec les logos de IE ou Netscape aussi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Novembre 2009)

'tain magnifique sécurité pour éviter le hotlink, malheureusement ce n'est pas du gif, je suis déçu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Mais c'est moche tout de même .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est souvent une constante des sites qui veulent montrer qu'ils ont été fait avec un ordinateur pommé. C'est soit le gif ou jpg pourri à outrance soit une horrible couleur comme le orange par exemple


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5274513 a dit:
			
		

> Y a celui de g4




Ben quoi, il est bien :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben quoi, il est bien :love:



Bien pourri en effet


----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2009)

si c'est pas pourri


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> mon dieu c'est horrible :love:


Faut pas déconner il est bien celui là, y'a un scenar', du suspens, de l'action&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Faut pas déconner il est bien celui là, y'a un scenar', du suspens, de l'action&#8230;


 



tout dépend de l'équipe

wooooooh j'ai peur


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## shogun HD (9 Novembre 2009)

et celui là 









​


----------



## PER180H (9 Novembre 2009)

j'ai celui-ci (un peu long...)


----------



## itako (9 Novembre 2009)

En même temps les 3/4 de vos .gifs sont même pas web 1.0 et toujours d'actualité.

La balle le Star wars !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Novembre 2009)

mon chat s'appelle Homer


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2009)

a que coucou
















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h02 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5278649 a dit:
			
		

> mon chat s'appelle Homer


 
waouuuu super homer


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2009)

:bebe:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2009)

pika pikaaaaaaaaaaaaaa









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------



naas a dit:


> :bebe:


les potes d'homer




voilà ce qui arrive quand on on est pas à la bonne distance STUKI


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

Spécial cassedédie pour les épileptiques


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2009)

brrr, si tu bloques dessus 1 minute ça fait mal aux yeux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Novembre 2009)

C'est le but   

Amis épileptiques, si vous avez eu une crise suite à ce gif merci de me prévenir pour que je puisse mettre à jour mon tableau de chasse. Pour le moment je ne suis qu'à 1, je sais que je peux faire mieux.


----------



## shogun HD (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## shogun HD (19 Novembre 2009)

on repart  pas plus c'est trop


----------



## kisco (20 Novembre 2009)

y a de ces trucs quand même on s'y croirait, c'est hyper-réél!!


----------



## LedZeFred (20 Novembre 2009)

PER180H a dit:


> j'ai celui-ci (un peu long...)



On avait des Gifs Pourris ! celui là est excellent ! mdr je le garde


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Novembre 2009)

Vive le bon goût    






J'en ai des pires


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5291215 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai des pires



Je n'en doute pas


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Novembre 2009)

Je te sens impatient de les découvrir


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

J'en vomis d'avance


----------



## macarel (20 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


>



Hmm, je me sens visé
Ma réponse:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Novembre 2009)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2009)

Cet homme est un artiste


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2009)

et ton ver geant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Décembre 2009)

Pffffff, quelqu'un peut ramener le vieux à la maison de retraite prendre ses pilules ? Il vient encore de perdre la mémoire. ON EST DIMANCHE PAPY


----------



## Benji (28 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


>


ah non je ne suis pas d'accord, le sujet de ce gif est tres :love:


----------



## shogun HD (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

Parce que c'est les fêtes


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5281045 a dit:
			
		

> Spécial cassedédie pour les épileptiques


Pour les épileptiques, il y a ça... (et ceux qui le sont vraiment feraient mieux de s'abstenir de cliquer).


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour les épileptiques, il y a ça... (et ceux qui le sont vraiment feraient mieux de s'abstenir de cliquer).


trop aggressif  j'ai tenu 10 secondes pas plus :sick:


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> trop aggressif  j'ai tenu 10 secondes pas plus :sick:


Moi, j'ai tenu moins longtemps que ça.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

Moi c'est bloqué direct par le filtre au taff


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Janvier 2010)

tellement pourri que même l'année est pas bonne


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

Ptin j'ai cru que c'était un fil de Ponk ! 
Allez zou un bien ringardos tiens :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

:rose:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> et ton ver geant ?



PROTEUS !! :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rose:


Fichtre !...
Diantre !!...  :afraid:


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> PROTEUS !! :love:


 :love: 
celui la à moins d'être japonais


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> :love:
> celui la à moins d'être japonais



Hein ?? :rateau:

L'avatar d'un membre :







C'est bô


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour les épileptiques, il y a ça... (et ceux qui le sont vraiment feraient mieux de s'abstenir de cliquer).


 


ah ouaip trop dur !!!!!!


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ah ouaip trop dur !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Un que j'aime bien quand même


----------



## shogun HD (16 Janvier 2010)




----------



## LedZeFred (16 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


>



Je n'aurais qu'un mot : ha la vache !!


----------



## arbaot (16 Janvier 2010)

http://www.jaimelegif.com/


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2010)

Complètement fou ce site, on en voit pas le bout !
Safari à proscrire en tout cas


----------



## LedZeFred (19 Janvier 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> http://www.jaimelegif.com/


Alors là .............. !!! Palme d'or du Gif pourri, vous pouvez fermer le post on trouvera pas mieux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

j'en ai trouvé un qui n'est pas pourri mais simplement dégueulasse, ignoble, interdit au moins de 99 ans. J'ose vraiment pas le poster


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Alors là .............. !!! Palme d'or du Gif pourri, vous pouvez fermer le post on trouvera pas mieux


 

tu crois ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

ce mercredi c'et foire au boudin  

maurice il faut bouger son anatomie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Excellent .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Un peu de jeu vidéo


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> http://www.jaimelegif.com/


respect il y a des choses superbes dans cette base.


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> respect il y a des choses superbes dans cette base.


 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Horrible .


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2010)




----------



## Grug (17 Février 2010)

En fait j'en mets que des vachement bien  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Quand est-ce qu'on voit le bout ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Il est pas trop mal le dernier, il n'a pas sa place ici .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)




----------



## Grug (18 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il est pas trop mal le dernier, il n'a pas sa place ici .


 tous ceux que j'ai posté sont bien !


----------



## LedZeFred (23 Février 2010)

Trouvé sur Twitter http://www.h4cker.net/chienroulette/pixel2.gif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2010)




----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Attends un bien naze, je cherche.... deux minutes...
Voilà, tiens  :


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2010)

nan franchement, y'en a des superbes (mais comme on va pas ouvrir plusieurs fils sur le gif anim&#8230


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Mars 2010)

Traduc ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Mars 2010)

Il a comme un air de Benoit Poelvoorde !


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2010)

Nous aussi on t'aime&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

Un bien pourri qui bug :


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5418561 a dit:
			
		

>



Papa (à droite de l'image) !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Il est énorme celui-là .


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2010)

Bon comme je vais quand même pas créer un fil des gif anim super trop bien balèzes et tout, je continue à poster ici.
Une pointure de la conception de gif anim et de pixel art (actuellement, ça va souvent ensemble) l'animateur *Paul Robertson** à un univers particulier, mélange de manga et de jeu de poche, ces gifs animés sont des chef d'&#339;uvres du genre. (d'ailleurs j'en ai déjà posté au moins de lui. CDB à qui me le trouve dans ce fil. 






*ça fait du bien de pouvoir citer une source de temps en temps !


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> (d'ailleurs j'en ai déjà posté au moins de lui. CDB à qui me le trouve dans ce fil.



Fastoche, son style est visible à 10 kms :






:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

Jamais la reine des aliens n'a fait aussi peur    






Si ce gif n'est pas pourri alors rien ne l'est.


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2010)

Effectivement, si le trait de la reine pourrait être sympa, le gif anim est vraiment tout pourri, on est bien là dans le sujet. 

(Même si on a aussi le droit de mettre des beaux gifs anims.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Mars 2010)

On ne sait pas si c'est un acte d'amour ou de haine...    






...peut-être bien les deux.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)

Et là, vous croyez que c'est durant un acte d'amour?..


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Rhoo j'tiens un filon là


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Un autre pour ta collection, HAL-9000


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Cadeau en remerciement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Parce que je vous aime.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Cadeau en remerciement



Oh, comme c'est gentil! Tiens, voilà pour toi


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mars 2010)

Quels beaux yeux !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)

C'est gratuit    






En même temps c'est tellement pourri que ça ne risque pas d'être payant.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Et ça, c'est pas mign... euh, non j'ai rien dit


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2010)

je continue dans la série des gifs anims pas pourris (pour celui là, y'a même pas de discussion possible, vu que c'est moi qui l'ai fait.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> je continue dans la série des gifs anims pas pourris (pour celui là, y'a même pas de discussion possible, vu que c'est moi qui l'ai fait.



Effectivement il est à chier


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5437334 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il est à chier


laissons le te répondre&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2010)

un spécial geek ipadgéens


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah tiens du 'rab


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> un spécial geek ipadgéens



On sent la fibre artistique 

Un petit nouveau...






Et tiens, pour la collection de HAL-9000


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Je tiens un filon j'vous dit :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Mars 2010)

Prêt pour le challenge 2010 ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Ah ça c'est un beau jeu qu'tu nous présentes la Numero41


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Un joli petit couple...


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Un joli petit couple...



*Mais, ça marche pas ???!!!*


----------



## itako (29 Mars 2010)

EDIT

J'en ai marre y'a rien qui marche de con a bite de con !


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

itako a dit:


> EDIT
> 
> J'en ai marre y'a rien qui marche de con a bite de con !



Oh mais non faut pas dire ça  Tiens cadeau


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Oops, voilà un nouveau lien qui devrait fonctionner


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Aller, avant d'aller se pioncer


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oh mais non faut pas dire ça  Tiens cadeau


moi je l'aime bien celui là


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mars 2010)

Moi aussi, je l'aime bien. 

Ce n'est pas un GIF pourri.
(Cela dit, le fil aura donné l'occasion de nous le faire connaître, alors on ne va pas s'en plaindre... )


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Ah, qu'est-ce qu'il est fort, ce Chuck


----------



## Le docteur (30 Mars 2010)

Le barbu, là, c'est le même que l'excité en haut de la page ???
M.... C'est Chuck Norris... chuis mort...


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Allez, je tiens une bonne série là


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Moi aussi, je l'aime bien.
> 
> Ce n'est pas un GIF pourri.
> (Cela dit, le fil aura donné l'occasion de nous le faire connaître, alors on ne va pas s'en plaindre... )


Tout à fait, d'ailleurs si le niveau, à défaut de remonter, pouvait garder un peu de variété&#8230;

Parceque bon chuck norris :modo:


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

Tu sais ce qu'il lui dit Serge à Chuck Norris ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2010)

http://www.gifsanimes.net/animaux/ani36.gif


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> http://www.gifsanimes.net/animaux/ani36.gif


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Mort de rire :love:
J'peux pas te CdB mais ça mérite 

Tiens en cadeau :


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)

Je maintiens qu'il y a des choses très belles en gif&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Je maintiens qu'il y a des choses très belles en gif



Oui mais ici t'es un peu hors-sujet avec tes animations pas pourrites pour deux sous


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

Voilà un gif de bon goût.


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui mais ici t'es un peu hors-sujet avec tes animations pas pourrites pour deux sous&#8230;


il y en a bien qui profitent du format gif pour nous faire regarder video gag&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (31 Mars 2010)

bon aller j'essaye de me mettre au niveau... fiou !! c'est chaud !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

Attends j'te montre  :









Par contre j'en ai des beaux mais faute de topic sur ce sujet tant pis


----------



## PER180H (31 Mars 2010)

C'est mignon...





Et celui là on devrait le mettre en tête de MacG


----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)

Nan mais je voudrais savoir un truc, parce-qu'il y en a qui sont limite hors catégorie. C'est à dire à la limite du gif animé mort.
Un exemple : 





Est-ce que, décemment, on peut appeler ça un GIF animé, ou bien ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## PER180H (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2010)

Je ne savais pas que GKatarn avait monté un groupe.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5440699 a dit:
			
		

>



Y a une version plus longue, si jamais tu trouves (c'est un personnage blondinet à la place).


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5440116 a dit:
			
		

>



Bien juste : il y a des images célèbres qui ont été transformées en gif, essayons de rester dans le sujet t d'utiliser au maximum des gifs qui ont été conçus comme tels.
C'est plus intéressant.


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2010)

N'empêche que SAFARI galère toujours comme un porc pour les gif, le site "jaimelegifmachin.com" est inutilisable sous safari, bref... c'était pire avant... :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> N'empêche que SAFARI galère toujours comme un porc pour les gif, le site "jaimelegifmachin.com" est inutilisable sous safari, bref... c'était pire avant... :rateau:


Firefox Powah ! 

Nan franchement JPTK sous safari&#8230; 

Sinon très chouette ton nouvel avatar au pixel :love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Firefox Powah !
> 
> Nan franchement JPTK sous safari&#8230;
> 
> Sinon très chouette ton nouvel avatar au pixel :love:



C'est un jeu que j'adore et que j'ai découvert hier matin 

Nan mais firefox j'aime pas, il est bizarre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant j'utilise pas MAIL mais Thunderbird, j'utilise pas iphoto non plus, mais Safari j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour l'instant.

Et puis y a pas de fenêtre "activité", pourtant très pratique pour récupérer les .flv sur les sites phonographiques :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Il est chouette en effet :love:






.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Négatif il est fluide .


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Négatif il est fluide .



va falloir consulter un ophtalmo alors


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

.


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2010)

malédictions sur les gifs pourris ?
Je ne vois pas les images sur les 2 derniers messages&#8230; (et pourtant elles existent&#8230


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est pas bien grave, mon gif n'était pas si pourri que cela.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Huh huh


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5451012 a dit:
			
		

> -Gif vraiment pourri-



_"Visit the Arceus Clan"_   ...Ca risque pas...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5451293 a dit:
			
		

> -Gif vraiment tout pourri-



Si tu te mets à fabriquer tes propres GIF bien pourris afin de venir avec de quoi poster ici, moi j'dis c'est plus du jeu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## macarel (13 Avril 2010)

Hmm, pourrie, pourrie, c'est une façon de voir:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2010)

macarel a dit:


> Hmm, pourrie, pourrie, c'est une façon de voir:rose:


Le dessin n'est pas pourri, c'est du Luis Royo, si je ne m'abuse... 
Par contre l'anim rajouté par-dessus...


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5452439 a dit:
			
		

>



On sent l'influence PonkHead


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## macarel (14 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Le dessin n'est pas pourri, c'est du Luis Royo, si je ne m'abuse...
> Par contre l'anim rajouté par-dessus...




ça va mieux en le disant (euhh, c'est français ça?)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## joubichou (16 Avril 2010)

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5930/2e036203.gif


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2010)

C'est un coup à faire de l'épilepsie, ton "truc" !... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Comme les 3/4 des trucs ici  .


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## monvilain (21 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>



Un GIF qui fait mal à la tête...


----------



## Macbeth (21 Avril 2010)

et un autre pour soigner le mal de crâne (hum)


----------



## PER180H (21 Avril 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Un GIF qui fait mal à la tête...



Et qu'on a déjà vu :rateau:

Ca radote déjà sur ce fil


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2010)

À ma décharge, il existe dépuis aujourd'ui, uniquement pour vérifier mes explications dans ce sujet!


----------



## Macbeth (21 Avril 2010)

je veux un matou volant moi aussi !!


----------



## PER180H (21 Avril 2010)

Ca, c'est pas pourri :love:


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2010)

PER180H a dit:


> Ca, c'est pas pourri :love:



Ça veut dire quoi ça?!!!


----------



## PER180H (21 Avril 2010)

Que je suis HS 

et pan ! ça aussi


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi ça?!!!


En haut de la page, on trouve le sujet de la discussion :





 Forum Mac > Forums d'expression > Le Bar MacG > La salle de jeu



* le gif animé pourri* ¨ ¨ ¨  * <----   !*


C'était donc plutôt à prendre comme un compliment.


----------



## Macbeth (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'était donc plutôt à prendre comme un compliment.



Ah non j'm'excuse!... Il a dit que LE SIEN n'était pas pourri! Sous-entendu.... les autres c'est de la daube! 

M'en fout je boude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah non j'm'excuse!... Il a dit que LE SIEN n'était pas pourri! Sous-entendu.... les autres c'est de la daube!


Ah, oui tiens. Finalement j'avais mal lu. 

Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Macbeth (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## macarel (21 Avril 2010)

excellent le pape


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (22 Avril 2010)

Waouh! T'as une sacré collection de .gif de mer°° dis moi! :love: :love: Chapeau bas!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2010)

C0rent

in a dit:


>



Bon, les gars faites gaffe au déjà vu, avant de poster regardez ce qui a déjà été posté, le but ici, c'est quand même de rigoler en regardant ces chef d'uvre de créativité kitsh que sont les gifs animé pourris.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

Blasphème !... 
Faire ça à un Conan dessiné par Buscema !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>



  



http://www.gifsanimes.net/halloween/frankenstein.gif


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2010)

Pour commémorer le décès de la disquette Sony :


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


>


** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à iDeuke...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à iDeuke...*



Corrigé. Mais la première fois, il s'affichait très bien.


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2010)

Sont de moi en plus :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Corrigé. Mais la première fois, il s'affichait très bien.


Ah mais ça, j'm'en fout !... 
C'était pour la citation du "blasphème" !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah mais ça, j'm'en fout !...
> C'était pour la citation du "blasphème" !...



Ah OK ! Mais dans ce cas il fallait juste citer le   .


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, mon gros canard... 

ÉDIT : Ah ben nan, l'avais pas vu !...
Pis de toute façon même en cliquant sur le lien; ça veut pas...


----------



## Macbeth (26 Avril 2010)

Pff encore du matou.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

J'espère qu'il a pas passé sa journée .


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2010)

OK, puisque c'est festival ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)

On est pas couché... 









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

Rhoooo, vide grenier de Gif matou


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Et la suite...


----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)

Miam la souris


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------

Je crois que j'ai trouvé une mine d'or de gifs pourris! lol


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

Un gif sexy plus pourri j'ai pas trouvé par contre... lol


----------



## Macbeth (28 Avril 2010)

ho comme ça bouge bien....


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

OUAIS! Un Dark Vador sur ressors!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> OUAIS! Un Dark Vador sur ressors!


Ressor*t*s...

En parlant de ressorts, j'irais bien les essayer avec elle...


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ressor*t*s...
> 
> En parlant de ressorts, j'irais bien les essayer avec elle...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ressor*t*s...
> 
> En parlant de ressorts, j'irais bien les essayer avec elle...



Et celle-là, tu voudrais pas lui faire un gros bisou ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)

Allez pour mon premier post, j'me fous pas de vous!
Tiens ramasse!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Grug (5 Mai 2010)

Merci d'essayer de faire un minimum de sélection avant de poster ici :

1 : Des gifs animé pourris d'accord, mais qui présentent un minimum d'intérêt quand même. (kitch rigolo&#8230

2 : *Attention à respecter la Charte *
Même si un peu d'érotisme ne nuit pas, un grand nombre de gif anims pourris "sexy" ont été produits pour des sites de boules, et bien qu'ils puissent présenter un intérêt humoristique et ludique certain ils n'ont pas leur place ici car* hors charte.*
(il va de soi que ceux qui ne respecteront pas cet avertissement seront avertis plus officiellement et bannis de ce fil.)
Merci.


----------



## PER180H (5 Mai 2010)

On est sur un site Apple ici.


----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)

Bon là y a du cul mais je ne pense pas être hors charte.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> Bon là y a du cul mais je ne pense pas être hors charte.



J'irai même plus loin, tu n'es pas hors chatte non plus !


----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (7 Mai 2010)

Pour Iduck ...


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Pour Macbeth...


----------



## rabisse (7 Mai 2010)

Pour Aescleah, Saturne!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Pour Aescleah, Saturne!


 

On avait dit pas de photos de sexe à trois


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Pour rabisse, une sale tronche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Aller, au lit Aescleah


----------



## shogun HD (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (9 Mai 2010)

Bon allez, encore une couche. 






et un autre ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## djio101 (14 Mai 2010)

A mon tour... Légèrement osés.

Mais je mettrai pas les classés x !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## PA5CAL (16 Mai 2010)

Connaissez-vous ce site ?

asdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkj.com

(Cliquez, je vous laisse la surprise)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mai 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Connaissez-vous ce site ?
> 
> asdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkj.com
> 
> (Cliquez, je vous laisse la surprise)



Est-ce moi où la résolution des écran des MBP 13' est vraiment horrible ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Fìx (17 Mai 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Connaissez-vous ce site ?
> 
> asdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkjhasdflkj.com
> 
> (Cliquez, je vous laisse la surprise)



Moi j'dis...... BRAVO!!









Allez, quelques uns des magnifiques GIF présents sur cette page... 












&#8230;

*édité : Merci de ne pas mettre trop de gif à la fois dans vos post.*​


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mai 2010)

Mon pote tu arrives trop tard, je les ai déja tous postés


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mon pote tu arrives trop tard, je les ai déja tous postés



et tu en es fier 



Sinon, petit rappel :

- les fils sont faits pour être lu (enfin regardé dans le cas présent) donc merci de ne pas saturer vos post.

- Le gif anim est un moyen genial et simple de faire des petites animations, même pourri, essayez de poster des gif avec un minimum d'interet (soit bien pourri, soit bien ringard, ou même juste bien) plutôt que tout ce que vous trouvez à la chaine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


>




Typiquement là par exemple c'est juste vidéo gag, le gif n'apporte rien, ni en créativité ni en ridicule


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2010)

ouai mais bon je l'avais pas vu


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (18 Mai 2010)

j'ai un peu la gerbe là.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (21 Mai 2010)

Ah, beh en voilà un patchwork à la con !.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> Ah, beh en voilà un patchwork à la con !.


 
C'est quoi le machin au fond à droite ? Un taliban avec un bidon de Javel ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2010)

Hmmm...
Homme des sables, ça ne te dis rien ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Homme des sables, ça ne te dis rien ?!...


 
Bel euphémisme...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bel euphémisme...


Le monsieur te dit...
*HOMME DES SABLES !...*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Ouais. C'est quand même bien pourri.


L'intitulé est respecté.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2010)

Désolé :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Mai 2010)

Y'a pas à tortiller du cul, celui-là est vraiment à chier...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



YEAHHHHHHH !!!! 







:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Juin 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


>



Macbeth la section autoportrait c'est ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Avec la jolie faute d'orthographe qui va bien


----------



## JPTK (5 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Avec la jolie faute d'orthographe qui va bien



Ça rajoute vraiment quelque chose au mauvais goût ultra de ce gif, un must :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)




----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rateau:



J'adore


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi dans le même genre


----------



## oligo (22 Juin 2010)

Moi je dis:

Bravo!


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2010)

Pas si pourri que ça... prêt à le défendre même.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Excellent rabisse .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (1 Juillet 2010)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## rabisse (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Excellent


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

Un peu de tendresse bordel!


----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>


 

Aussi cochonne que dans rêves, la coquine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (25 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Août 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (27 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Août 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (30 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Novembre 2010)

Celle sans culotte elle a un... G... un G.... dans... un G....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2010)




----------



## rabisse (7 Décembre 2010)

Bien sûr n'en faites rien! ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## shogun HD (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (22 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Macbeth (23 Décembre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------


----------



## tirhum (1 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Caroline1234 (4 Janvier 2011)

Year cool!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------

J'crois qu'je suis tombé sur un nid :love: :



















Et le must 




















Et enfin pour tirhum...


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et enfin pour tirhum...



Je le connaissais déjà...  :rose:

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------

Tiens, tant qu'on y est...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)

Sinon lui manque la tête, après les 'tits et le fessier  :






:love:


----------



## Aescleah (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2011)

Pas un gif animé, mais...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2011)

Alors là!!! Là là là, là on est en plein dans le sujet!!!! :love: :love:

Ça c'est c'qu'on appelle un .gif pourri de chez pourri! Trop fort!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Ça y'est; je suis aveugle ...


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> beurk



t'es beurk, toi :hein: :mouais: 

Heureusement que Tirhum est aveugle !!


----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'es beurk, toi :hein: :mouais:
> 
> Heureusement que Tirhum est aveugle !!



J'espère que non, il va dessiner comment après ?!!! 

Allez, pour la route


----------



## Pamoi (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'espère que non, il va dessiner comment après ?!!!


Ça va aller...


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2011)

Que peut-il bien dire?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va aller...



Une femme, un poisson...






​


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


>



Déja publié 


Par contre celui-ci non :


----------



## Macbeth (25 Janvier 2011)




----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2011)

Mais que peut-il bien dire!


----------



## Pamoi (25 Janvier 2011)

:sick:​


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)




----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2011)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)




----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Février 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)




----------



## DamienLT (20 Février 2011)

Disco Power :


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Février 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2011)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Franck72 (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (20 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Clemapo (22 Mars 2011)

Celui là, c'est moi qui l'ai fait, mdr ! 
Un délire après une visite aux Catacombes ! 

Bon ok, c'est de mauvais goût...


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

*pas mal, pas mal*


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)

Déjà qu'en voiture c'est pas facile, mais en vélo :casse:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (24 Mars 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2011)




----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## Franck72 (27 Mars 2011)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (28 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>



  Vraiment des goûts de chiotte...


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (3 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (5 Avril 2011)




----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)




----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## subsole (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>


----------



## Franck72 (22 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2011)

Comme _gif pourri_, à mon avis, celui ci a ça place dans le Top. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Pardon


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pardon



Excellent. 
La cochonne, j'le savais


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (5 Mai 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2011)




----------



## magicmimi (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai regardé la première page, je ferais les autres une autre fois. Faut dire qu'il y a des cas cliniques ... lol

Par contre sans vouloir te contrarier ou vexer "nass"  celui que tu sites en exemple.






Je le trouve plutôt pas mal ... non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------




tirhum a dit:


>



Oui lol ... c'est pourrit de pas nous laissé voir lol


mdr corentin ben vi quoi c'est une femme comme les autres...


subsole : trop drôle aussi monsieur spok ... (ou un truc comme ca ...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------




Franck72 a dit:


>



J'adore le docteur house ...


----------



## Franck72 (9 Mai 2011)

Il est un peu stressé le docteur&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mai 2011)




----------



## magicmimi (11 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Il est un peu stressé le docteur&#8230;



House dans toute sa splendeur du temps de la vicodine avec ce regard lol ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h50 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


>



Sa mère lui avait pourtant dit : "ne bouge pas" et voilà ...


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## Fìx (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (20 Mai 2011)

Envole-toi&#8230;
Envooole Toiiii&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)




----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Juillet 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------

L'ordinateur utile


----------



## Vivid (12 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Franck72 (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Om3n (28 Juillet 2011)

Bien kitsch, comme on les aime...


----------



## Vivid (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## arbaot (29 Juillet 2011)

combat de trolls


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (11 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## shogun HD (21 Septembre 2011)

t'es là pasmoi ?


----------



## subsole (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (25 Septembre 2011)




----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2011)




----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2011)

Le pot qui dégueule


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2011)




----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2011)

Ça me rappelle une ex


----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Alban95 (7 Octobre 2011)

PER180H a dit:


> j'ai celui-ci (un peu long...)



On ne sait plus quoi inventer (même si certains sont bien)


----------



## akegata (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Fìx (7 Octobre 2011)

Alban95 a dit:


> On ne sait plus quoi inventer (même si certains sont bien)



*« &#9835; Fais la... :






...&#9835; fais la... :







.... tu verras tu seras plus cool!!! &#9835;&#9835;&#9835; »*


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)




----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## tantoillane (6 Novembre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> *BURP !*



Ca sent le truc fait sous PowerPoint pendant la pose café (ou entre deux poses café)


----------



## akegata (6 Novembre 2011)

(@tantoillane : c'est certainement ça, on m'a envoyé ce *lien* ...)


pour pas flooder :


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2011)

Pas pourri !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (15 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (3 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Nephou (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2011)

Pas du gif, pissque c'est du flash, mais...
C'est sympathique...
(n'aurait pas dû donner le lien à mes filles, j'en ai pour de longues mn, maintenant... )


----------



## pascalady971 (8 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas du gif, pissque c'est du flash, mais...
> C'est sympathique...
> (n'aurait pas dû donner le lien à mes filles, j'en ai pour de longues mn, maintenant... )



Excellent


----------



## Nephou (10 Décembre 2011)

Et ce n&#8217;est pourtant pas Pâques


----------



## akegata (10 Décembre 2011)

nan, c'est bientôt noël


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2011)

Quelque part sur la plage du Grau-du-Roi...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2011)

beurk j'ai envie de vomir...


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> beurk j'ai envie de vomir...


C'est aussi fait pour ça


----------



## aCLR (16 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Arlequin (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Fìx (18 Décembre 2011)

Fixez le nez rouge de la demoiselle pendant 10sec puis tournez vous vers un mur clair et clignez très rapidement des yeux​


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Fixez le nez rouge de la demoiselle pendant 10sec puis tournez vous vers un mur clair et clignez très rapidement des yeux


Ou plus rapide : tapez *Ctrl*+*Alt*+*Cmd*+*!*

(sous Mac OS uniquement)


----------



## Fìx (18 Décembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ou plus rapide : tapez *Ctrl*+*Alt*+*Cmd*+*!*
> 
> (sous Mac OS uniquement)



 Oui me ce serait plus un gif! Alors tes H.S. hein......


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Oui me ce serait plus un gif! Alors tes H.S. hein......


... mais on peut aussi appuyer plusieurs fois sur les touches, pour que ça clignote.


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## subsole (22 Décembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Hin hin hin ©


----------



## letriton (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Dabord Bonne année 2012
Je voulais trouver une solution au problème suivant
Jai réalisé sur Photoshop CS5 une petite animation GIF qui pèse prés de 600K°, un peu moins si jen réduit le format et jaugmente la compression
Sur trois navigateurs : Google Chrome, Safari, Firefox pas de problème lanimation fonctionne parfaitement
Je suis sur Mac OS 10.5.8
Je voudrai faire fonctionner cette animation directement dans le corps dun mail sans besoin de cliquer dessus
Jenvoi mes mails depuis une boite aux Lettres Entourage (2008) sur Mac
et cela ne marche pas
Jai lu pas mal de chose sur les Forums, y compris de re-transférer le mail afin que lanimation joue à réception de celui ci (dans ma boite) 
Et aussi de régler le Format de courriers en HTML, cest à dire, que les messages de ma boite devait être codé en HTML, ce que jai réglé dans les Préférences de Entourage
Et aussi en réglant lexportation GIF depuis Photoshop en image et HTML
jusqua présent je ne réussi qua menvoyer lanimation dans le corps du mail, elle reste statique et ne démarre pas :  limage reste figé....
par contre sur certaines autres boites, évidement extérieure genre gmail, ou sur iPhone ça marche
Est-ce que vous connaitriez la solution ?????? pour que mon gif marche dans toutes les boites SI CELA est possible
Davance : Merci de votre aide !
À bientôt,


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2012)

letriton a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Dabord Bonne année 2012
> Je voulais trouver une solution au problème suivant
> Jai réalisé sur Photoshop CS5 une petite animation GIF qui pèse prés de 600K°, un peu moins si jen réduit le format et jaugmente la compression
> ...


Tu n'as pas l'impression de poster au mauvais endroit ?!... :mouais: 
Et qu'il y aurait une section du forum, un poil plus appropriée pour ta question ?!...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2012)

Non seulement la question est mal placée, mais on y a aussi déjà répondu dans une autre section. Il est conseillé de faire une recherche avant de poster une nouvelle question.


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> un poil plus appropriée


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

alors là oui ce Gif est pourri de chez pourri


----------



## Fìx (19 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'as pas l'impression de poster au mauvais endroit ?!... :mouais:
> Et qu'il y aurait une section du forum, un poil plus appropriée pour ta question ?!...





PA5CAL a dit:


> Non seulement la question est mal placée, mais on y a aussi déjà répondu dans une autre section. Il est conseillé de faire une recherche avant de poster une nouvelle question.



Et comme ça?... Ça vous va??! 






Les rabats-joie ici.... ch'te jure!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Fait mal aux yeux ton truc  --


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

trop fort


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bravo Fix !

Bon ben ch'peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est !


----------



## arbaot (19 Janvier 2012)

ch'suis malaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Les rabats-joie ici.... ch'te jure!!


Ouais... Mais dans le principe, on se demande pourquoi on se décarcasse à mitonner des réponses dans les forums si c'est pour retrouver les mêmes questions au milieu de la salle de jeu...  Des fois, il y a des coups de pied au c.. qui se perdent .

Sinon, bravo pour l'animation et pour le concept   .


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2012)

lol


----------



## PER180H (17 Février 2012)




----------



## Vivid (19 Février 2012)




----------



## PA5CAL (23 Février 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)




----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2012)




----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ça me fait penser que Toximityx m'a mis un avertissement_ niveau 4 _ (le 8 mars) pour trois images qui à mon avis n'avaient rien à envier à celles que tu nous montre (que je trouve bien sympa).
Je me dis que nous n'avons pas tous la même "sensibilité", et  ne sommes pas tous égaux devant l'humour  
, ni devant les modos. ^^


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)




----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


>


:affraid: Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes, un "niveau 4" te guette.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2012)

bon c'est fini oui ?


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2012)




----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)




----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2012)




----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2012)




----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


>



le dernier que j'ai posté fait figure d'oeuvre d'art a coté du tiens !


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2012)

Je sais, je respecte le sujet Moi,"le gif animé pourri".


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2012)




----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2012)

Pas pourri du tout, un classique, probablement déjà posté dans ce tralala, mais on s'en fout


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2012)

Une variante du cocktail menthos + coca


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mai 2012)

En plus elle est facile et marrante à reproduire


----------



## Vivid (19 Mai 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Une variante du cocktail menthos + coca
> ​


Je pense au type qui a cogiter pour trouver cette astuce....


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2012)




----------



## Macbeth (1 Juin 2012)




----------



## subsole (2 Juin 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)




----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Juin 2012)




----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

Non Mais ! 


Plus celui du jour.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2012)




----------



## subsole (2 Août 2012)




----------



## Le Mascou (8 Août 2012)

Petite pensée aux Macs qui commencent a vieillir ^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## subsole (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)




----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2012)

Le même, mais avec une seconde d'action supplémentaire au départ.


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le même, mais avec une seconde d'action supplémentaire au départ.



Et toujours le petit détail qui tue, les lunettes de soleil qui giclent.


----------



## subsole (4 Septembre 2012)




----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (15 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)




----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2012)

Aie la ça doit vraiment faire très mal..


----------



## subsole (5 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2012)

elle est où la suite/chute/fin


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2012)




----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h53 ----------


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2012)

Attention à vos n'&#339;ils...


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Attention à vos n'ils...



au zil ok mais aux zoreilles aussi !


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2012)

J'avais coupé le son, par habitude...


----------



## Fìx (9 Novembre 2012)

Fenêtre Safari quasi en plein écran, du coup j'ai perdu mon mulot pendant quelques secondes !


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Pamoi (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (26 Novembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2012)




----------



## GrInGoo (11 Décembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2012)




----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2012)




----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2012)

:sick:


----------



## Vivid (30 Décembre 2012)




----------



## matacao (4 Janvier 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2013)




----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

Après le canard laqué, le saumon claqué. :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2013)

Bon anniv' Fab  :love:


----------



## lapestenoire (18 Janvier 2013)

t'as besoin de faire du sport


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2013)




----------



## PA5CAL (6 Février 2013)




----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)




----------



## subsole (10 Février 2013)

Ça me donne mal à la tête. ^^


----------



## flotow (11 Février 2013)

En lien avec l'actu&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2013)

Ils ont déjà les futurs montres apple


----------



## flotow (19 Février 2013)




----------



## subsole (20 Février 2013)




----------



## Fìx (26 Février 2013)

Avec cette application, on a pas fini d'en voir des GIF tous pourris !  

Elle a l'air franchement marrante en tout cas Dommage que j'ai pas encore d'iPhone, j'm'amuserai bien avec ce genre de gadget ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------

_Je zlatane, tu zlatanes, il zlatane :love: :love:




_​


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Avec cette application, on a pas fini d'en voir des GIF tous pourris !



Peut-on trouver se genre de petite d'application (cinemagram) pour Mac ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Peut-on trouver se genre de petite d'application (cinemagram) pour Mac ?



C'est clair que ça me plairait bien aussi, l'effet est excellent


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2013)

on reconnait bien ici le joueur de foot, le pied l'effleure à peine et il feint comme si il avait reçu une batte de base ball


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2013)

Avec un smiley  ton post prenait encore 2 points de plus sur 10


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Dommage que j'ai pas encore d'iPhone, j'm'amuserai bien avec ce genre de gadget ! :love:



Depuis l'temps que tu ne fumes plus t'as pas encore les moyens de t'en offrir un ?!


----------



## Fìx (27 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis l'temps que tu ne fumes plus t'as pas encore les moyens de t'en offrir un ?!



En fait je dépense tout en bouffe et du coup maintenant j'économise pour une liposuccion :rose: _(nan mais sans dec' pour l'instant j'économise que dalle parce que j'compense en achetant plein de trucs :rateau: )_


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2013)

en parlant de liposuccion


----------



## Vivid (27 Février 2013)




----------



## subsole (28 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> en parlant de liposuccion


Réné met la main à la pâte. ^^


Je la liposucerait bien moi  :rose:



Sinon j'ai installer application Cinemagram sur mon iPhone, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment démarrer l'application sans avoir un compte Twitter ou Fessebouck, il y un une possibilité par "email", mais j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi ça correspond réellement ?
Ceux qui l'utilisent dites moi. 
J'aurais bien aimer la tester, mais Cinemagram me demande des tas de trucs, charge les gifs réalisés par d'autres depuis le net, etc, je trouve ça très/trop? intrusif .......


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

Up.  comment réaliser ce genre de gif sur Mac ?


subsole a dit:


> j'ai installer application Cinemagram sur mon iPhone, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment démarrer l'application sans avoir un compte Twitter ou Fessebouck, il y un une possibilité par "email", mais j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi ça correspond réellement ?
> Ceux qui l'utilisent dites moi.
> J'aurais bien aimer tester Cinemagram , mais les demandes _de tas de trucs_, , je trouve ça très/trop? intrusif .......


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

Bon, j'ai trouvé un remplaçant à Cinemagram   => Echograph toujours sur iPhone/iPad.







Je cherche toujours une petite application "sympa" qui le ferait sur Mac. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)




----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

On voit que tu ne bosses plus, le week end jusqu'au mardi, pfffff . 

J'aime pas l'oiseau. ;-)


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Je cherche toujours une petite application "sympa" qui le ferait sur Mac. :rose:



iMovie pour le montage, Quicktime pour l'export image et Aperçu pour assembler font le job. Par contre ça boucle pas.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2013)

Photoshop élement 2 permettait d'enregistrer un Gif en boucle. malheureusement cette fonction a disparu dans les versions suivantes...

d'ailleurs voici mon premier gif... en 200? 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------




subsole a dit:


> J'aime pas l'oiseau. ;-)



c'est pour cela que cela s'appelle le gif animé pourri


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)




----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2013)

Ce gif illustre parfaitement le thème de ce topic.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)




----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2013)




----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

J'avoue, j'ai ajouté le nez rouge qui clignote, mais ça aurait été fort dommage de se priver de cette image et je n'aurais pas su où la poster :love:


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Alors que je cherchais le dessin original de jptk, j'suis tombé sur une planche contact.
Quelques crop et clic plus tard






C'est plus efficace qu'un tétra machin en tout cas


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2013)




----------



## L0rent (4 Avril 2013)

Assez drole en faite


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)




----------



## subsole (12 Avril 2013)




----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2013)




----------



## Vivid (12 Avril 2013)




----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2013)

Même la maison blanche fait des GIFs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2013)




----------



## subsole (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/cc2dedf56f874b3cb4c884b889dcd4c0/tumblr_mn4k0noXOM1r3gb3zo1_400.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Il a un peu grossi not' superman, je trouve !?


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)




----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> http://misatkes.com/gif.gif[IMG]
> 
> :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2013)

Héhé je sais bien


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## fifimacbook (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2013)

Oh mais oui, ça reprend ce dimanche à 12h01 PDT


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## fifimacbook (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## fifimacbook (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2013)




----------



## subsole (6 Juin 2013)

:sick:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juin 2013)

Le préféré de Cahuzac !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (15 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (19 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (20 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (15 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (15 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (17 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## JPTK (21 Juillet 2013)

Vous êtes les 2 bosses de ce topic !  
Ma préférence va à COrentin qui nous sort vraiment des trucs géniaux mais jonson ne démérite pas du tout !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/gif :love:

.


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Vous êtes les 2 bosses de ce topic !
> Ma préférence va à COrentin qui nous sort vraiment des trucs géniaux mais jonson ne démérite pas du tout !



Un petit rien que pour toi mon petit JP.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Paf.


----------



## jonson (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Fìx (30 Juillet 2013)

@jonson : ne pas confondre "_pourri_" et "_sans intérêt_"  

Vous faites un battle avec C0rentin, mais essaies de comprendre pourquoi la plupart des siens ne le sont pas et la plupart des tiens si&#8230; (c'est pas une attaque hein. C'est que quelque soit le titre de ce sujet, il ne doit pas pour autant être rempli par tous les moyens. Un minimum de tri et de recherche s'impose pour continuer à rendre ce fil drôle et donner envie de s'y rendre)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (30 Juillet 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> @jonson : ne pas confondre "_pourri_" et "_sans intérêt_"
> 
> Vous faites un battle avec C0rentin, mais essaies de comprendre pourquoi la plupart des siens ne le sont pas et la plupart des tiens si (c'est pas une attaque hein. C'est que quelque soit le titre de ce sujet, il ne doit pas pour autant être rempli par tous les moyens. Un minimum de tri et de recherche s'impose pour continuer à rendre ce fil drôle et donner envie de s'y rendre)



Trouver un gif pourri ou non, sans intérêt ou pas, est un processus tout à fait subjectif. Certains peuvent paraitre sympa ou encore nul à c****. Donc que trouver une partie ou la totalité de mes posts pas terrible, est un choix personnel.

Tu as au moins eu l'honnêteté et le courage de tes goûts. Après ce fil est fait, à la base, pour partager des "gifs pourris". Donc y trouver des gifs est, semble-t-il, normal. Mais si c'est mon nombre de posts qui dérange, c'est un autre débat. Toutefois si c'est la qualité qu'on me reproche: j'attends de voir les vôtres, messieurs!

En conclusion ce fil est avant tout un espace de jeu et de détente, donc: "amusons-nous et ne nous prenons pas la tête!"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------




Pour la peine :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## jonson (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (3 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (10 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)




----------



## Vivid (13 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (13 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)




----------



## Fìx (16 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (16 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (18 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (18 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (19 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (21 Août 2013)

Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà posté mais en tout cas il est très sympa.


----------



## jonson (22 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà posté ...



 ... En vérifiant sur l'ensemble des sites dédiés aux gifs animés, je crois qu'il en reste deux ou trois que tu n'as pas postés ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)




----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2013)

Vous postez sans regarder ce que postent les autres ? 

C0rentin et jonson postent le même gif sur la page d'avant...


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

Pas fait exprès. Pour ma défense j'ai posté en premier.


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2013)

_=>http://citizenpost.fr/la-terre-respire-et-elle-est-belle/_​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (25 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Août 2013)




----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (30 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)




----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (2 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)




----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (6 Septembre 2013)

Imaginez tout ce qu'elle pourrait faire!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (8 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (8 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (12 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (18 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)




----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2013)

"Bonjour, je peux vous aider ?!"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)




----------



## collodion (25 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (28 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (4 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (7 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)




----------



## jonson (31 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)




----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Arlequin (18 Novembre 2013)

pas vraiment pourri, mais surprenant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Vivid (10 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Vivid (2 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Ça faisait longtemps:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)




----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2014)

*Attention : *migraine assurée au bout d'une minute de visionnage&#8230;
​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Février 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (28 Février 2014)

Bonsoir!

Arf! J'y reviens. Allez, encore un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)




----------



## jonson (2 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2014)




----------



## jonson (4 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (4 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (6 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## jonson (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Mars 2014)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:​


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## jonson (11 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (13 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Mars 2014)

Pas cataclop ​


----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)

A voté, ah non, si, ah non, si, non, presque.​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (15 Mars 2014)

Je me demande si...
Un autre fil...
 le gif animé pas pourri.
Il y a des gif que j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2014)

Hop hop hop ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2014)

A idiot game that finished very hot ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2014)

A table ! ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (17 Mars 2014)

Vanité, vanité, tout n'est que vanité. ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Mars 2014)

:style: The Disco Moon ​


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)




----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2014)

HuueuuuuHuueuuuuHuueuuuu​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)




----------



## magicPDF (22 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Mars 2014)

*The light dog*





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)




----------



## jonson (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

:rateau:
​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (3 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (4 Mai 2014)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2014)

Pendant ce temps, dans un autre fil...




aCLR a dit:


>


----------



## jonson (5 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (9 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Mai 2014)

Mal à la tête






​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2014)

In"tension" au plus bas&#8230;






​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (11 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## jonson (14 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2014)

Pique-nique






​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mai 2014)

Snif






  ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2014)

BOUM !






Captain America le vrai.

  ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (21 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2014)

Ouch!






  ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2014)

Home, sweet home






​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)




----------



## Lio70 (25 Mai 2014)




----------



## rabisse (25 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Lio70 (27 Mai 2014)

erreur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

ouille​


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2014)

Gonflette glacée






​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (29 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Mai 2014)

Encore un truc qui foire ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2014)




----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## jonson (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (1 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

:rateau:
​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2014)




----------



## jonson (10 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2014)




----------



## rabisse (11 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2014)

Tourne la poignée gars tourne






  
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2014)




----------



## jonson (14 Juin 2014)




----------



## rabisse (15 Juin 2014)

Pas pourri.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2014)

En vrai c'est mieux Albert non ?






​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

Momo, ensuite c'est la descente en enfer, non!!​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2014)

*Oui* i i i i i a a a a a a a A A A A A A A A A






:rateau:​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2014)

:king: :bebe:​


----------



## momo-fr (19 Juin 2014)

Tu m'cherches ? Tu m'cherches ? Grrrr






  ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Juin 2014)

:hein:​


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)




----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2014)

Infinite loop


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)

:casse:


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juin 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2014)

Qui a le gif le plus pourri? 
Qui?
Qui a le gif le plus pourri?
KiKi...?


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2014)

:rateau:​


----------



## rabisse (24 Juin 2014)

Dans la serie spéciale Chat.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2014)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)




----------



## rabisse (26 Juin 2014)

La même...


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2014)

La même...


----------



## rabisse (29 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2014)




----------



## rabisse (2 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2014)




----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2014)




----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Powerdom (8 Juillet 2014)

Je ne sais pas comment ajouter une balise vine. :rose:


Mais ce GIF vaut le coup d'oeil   

https://vine.co/v/MPzvggEvOWZ

si l'un d'entre vous veut bien le poster je supprimerais mon message..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)




----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment ajouter une balise vine. :rose:
> 
> 
> Mais ce GIF vaut le coup d'oeil
> ...




Effectivement elle vaut le coup, j'ai essayé avec YOUTUBE, mais elle ne reboucle pas.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juillet 2014)

The good think 







​


----------



## jonson (14 Juillet 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2014)




----------



## sundaa (15 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2014)

mon dernier ​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)




----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)




----------



## jonson (5 Août 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2014)




----------



## Xman (7 Août 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Août 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)




----------



## rabisse (29 Août 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2014)

@ Jura39200 : déjà vu




​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2014)

Sale gosse ! 





​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (12 Septembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2014)

Un beau spécimen







  
​


----------



## rabisse (14 Septembre 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (2 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## momo-fr (20 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (21 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (22 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (23 Octobre 2014)

Machouillons,machouillons.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Average Joe (25 Octobre 2014)

Celui de Rabisse est GÉNIAL. Ça faisait un bail que je n'avais pas autant rigolé juste avec un GIF animé.


----------



## Wouik (26 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Octobre 2014)

Chat alors 





​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (27 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (27 Octobre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (27 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## rabisse (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (28 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (29 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (30 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (30 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Octobre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Wouik (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (4 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

Wouik a dit:


>



Un soucis Wouik??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2014)

Pas pourri.


----------



## Wouik (5 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (7 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (10 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (12 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

Et oui, les deux blocs se déplacent à la même vitesse.


----------



## rabisse (13 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (14 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (14 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (15 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Wouik (16 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (16 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (17 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Breizh44 (17 Novembre 2014)

je n'ai pas vu si elle est déjà passée. 
y'en a plus d'un qui vont adorer


----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (19 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (21 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (22 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (5 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2014)




----------



## rabisse (6 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2014)




----------



## jonson (9 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (10 Décembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2014)

​


----------



## Xman (10 Décembre 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (16 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Average Joe (17 Décembre 2014)

J'adore celui avec l'homme skateboard (en jaune), c'est un vrai film d'animation.:love:


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2014)




----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2014)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2014)




----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2015)

:style:  :style:​


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Janvier 2015)

Snif 





​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Beavis (22 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

@ A fond  locke

beaucoup de gif déjà  vu


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Janvier 2015)

*Locke, tu n'as pas bien lu les règles des forums images… 1 image à la fois, 1 par jour (bon allez 2 max)… et pas une page pour toi.*


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2015)

c'est ma deuxième du jour ​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (28 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Beavis (29 Janvier 2015)

reçue ce matin


----------



## momo-fr (29 Janvier 2015)

A consommer avec modération…​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Beavis (29 Janvier 2015)

Mention pour celui-là...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2015)




----------



## rabisse (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)




----------



## subsole (31 Janvier 2015)

Un classique que j'adore ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Février 2015)

​


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Février 2015)

​


----------



## rabisse (3 Février 2015)

HOYeeeeeee!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (4 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (5 Février 2015)

*Miam !

*


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (8 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (19 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (21 Février 2015)

*Un peu de finesse*


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)




----------



## Beavis (21 Février 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2015)




----------



## jacghit (22 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Super ! De quoi se réconcilier avec les manteaux de fourrure


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

alber-r, ça fait déjà quelque temps qu'on ne visualise ton avatar que rarement


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2015)

:smug:
​


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2015)

Double post… désolé les forums déconnent ce soir.​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2015)




----------



## Bambouille (25 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2015)




----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2015)

*Enlarge your bag *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2015)

Y a plus personne sur ce topic ……








C'est une tentative pour faire remonter l'audience…… ​


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2015)




----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (6 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (7 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2015)




----------



## Bambouille (9 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## matacao (9 Avril 2015)




----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## subsole (12 Avril 2015)

matacao a dit:


>


Déjàbu, page précédente #2148


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)




----------



## Bambouille (13 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (13 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## Nouvoul (14 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


>


J'aimerais bien avoir le mode de réalisation (pas du gif, mais de l'objet) pour en fabriquer un, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une piste, merci !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'aimerais bien avoir le mode de réalisation (pas du gif, mais de l'objet) pour en fabriquer un, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une piste, merci !



Mp envoyé


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Avril 2015)

Répondu au MP, merci.
Jura(39) réputé pour ses jouets en bois "made in France", une idée à creuser , moins cher qu'une pomwatch, succès garanti, comme les autres qui ont vendu 1 000 000 000 000 d'élastiques bracelets; tu vends ça 1€ x 10 000 000 d'acheteurs, ta fortune momentanée sera faite et l'investissement machines amorti. Osons, osons, osons 
Bon, je vais voir si je peux en faire une


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## matacao (14 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Répondu au MP, merci.
> Jura(39) réputé pour ses jouets en bois "made in France", une idée à creuser , moins cher qu'une pomwatch, succès garanti, comme les autres qui ont vendu 1 000 000 000 000 d'élastiques bracelets; tu vends ça 1€ x 10 000 000 d'acheteurs, ta fortune momentanée sera faite et l'investissement machines amorti. Osons, osons, osons
> Bon, je vais voir si je peux en faire une



Un peu hors sujet 
mais voici le plan

Si cela peu t'aider 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Do-nothing-Machine/


----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## matacao (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (20 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2015)




----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2015)




----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)




----------



## rabisse (29 Mai 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2015)




----------



## Oyoel (30 Mai 2015)

Et parce que désormais, Facebook accepte les GIF...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)




----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2015)




----------



## rabisse (5 Juin 2015)

gravité gravité, tout n'est que gravité.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Juin 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2015)




----------



## rabisse (17 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2015)




----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2015)

Oups !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2015)




----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2015)

Yassoua ben Yûssuf.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2015)




----------



## rabisse (15 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2015)




----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Juillet 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2015)




----------



## subsole (4 Août 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Août 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2015)




----------



## subsole (22 Août 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2015)




----------



## subsole (23 Août 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)




----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (28 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2015)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2015)

l'2278 ... le 2278 ... regarde bien​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2015)

Yes Momo


----------



## momo-fr (27 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## subsole (29 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (1 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (10 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (12 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2015)




----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2015)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Wouik (11 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Février 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Février 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2016)




----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2016)




----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2016)




----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2016)




----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (15 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (21 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (9 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (2 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> ​



La, je m'insurge. Il est loin d'être pourris celui-là. Tu dénatures complètement ce fil en y insérant de belles chose


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

@gwen : Pour bien définir la laideur il faut savoir soutenir son regard face à la beauté…






…  et puis c'était en contrepoint du précédent de Jura39 pour apporter moins de vulgarité.   ​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## peyret (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)




----------



## peyret (28 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (3 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (12 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2016)




----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (25 Novembre 2016)

​


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2016)




----------



## peyret (29 Novembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (11 Décembre 2016)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2017)




----------



## peyret (23 Janvier 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (14 Février 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Février 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (16 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Juillet 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)




----------



## momo-fr (24 Novembre 2017)




----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2017)




----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Décembre 2017)

Jolie série


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)




----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2018)

MDR
Cette technique est plus connue sous le nom de _"la technique de la carpette"_


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

Technique de la carpette 2 :   "Le retour" 

ou _comme un lundi._


----------



## momo-fr (9 Janvier 2018)




----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2018)

Fumer fait couler le rimel​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2018)

​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)




----------



## PJG (22 Février 2018)

Une de mes créations (pas pourrie).


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Une de mes créations (pas pourrie).



C'est ta création ?


----------



## PJG (22 Février 2018)

Oui, j'en ai d'autres.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Oui.



C'est génial 

je te fais un mp


----------



## PJG (22 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ta création ?


Oui, à partir d'un extrait de film. (Spartatouille, parodie de "300")

On peut faire ça aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Février 2018)

J'adore cette dernière


----------



## PJG (23 Février 2018)

Encore plus fort. 
Il s’agit d’un Gif particulier, « Le Cinemagraph », c’est le nom que l’on donne à cette catégorie de Gif.


----------



## PJG (23 Février 2018)

On peut aussi ajouter un verre d'eau.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Février 2018)

Sans doute déjà posté ?


----------



## PJG (24 Février 2018)

J'aime bien le gif immobile de *Nouvoul*. 
Un petit café les gars ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Février 2018)

Il bouge quelques secondes, je ne sais pas comment le mettre en "boucle". Sur mon bureau l'aperçu est en boucle, mais si je le transfère ici, il stoppe.
edit: voici le lien vers d'autres de Zolloc: http://zolloc.com/work/


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2018)

Une petite boisson ?
https://twitter.com/moodvisual/status/972840577510363136


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une petite boisson ?
> https://twitter.com/moodvisual/status/972840577510363136



Du thé  ??

Tu habites ou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du thé  ??


Aucune idée, il s'agit juste d'un compte que je suis car j'aime bien ses postes.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Mars 2018)

Prosit!​


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2018)

C’est ce qu’on appelle tourner en rond


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2018)




----------



## Apple.Geek (21 Avril 2018)

Voir la pièce jointe 122111


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 122111



Pas trop compris


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)




----------



## Apple.Geek (30 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop compris



Il y a eu un problème avec mon image je crois


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (2 Mai 2018)

Zut, ce n'est pas un Gif.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (5 Mai 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Zut, ce n'est pas un Gif....


...mais c'est moi.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (6 Mai 2018)

Un gif (cinémagraph) pourri de PJG. 






Le film "Le Train"


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (7 Mai 2018)

Toujours avec la même technique (cinémagraphe).


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (8 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2018)




----------



## PJG (8 Mai 2018)

Cette fois-ci, c'est un vrai Gif. Création PJG.
J'adore ce dessin animé.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)

Alors, dans ce cas


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## subsole (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2018)

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)




----------



## subsole (7 Février 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2019)

Petit déterrage...
Un blog avec des centaines de gifs animés pas pourris :
Un gif dans ta gueule...
(En bas, toujours cliquer à gauche)


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2019)

Pas pourris, je ne sait pas ce qu'il te faut


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2019)

Tous à partir de photos qui ont marqué leur époque...
(c'est vrai que celui-là, il est pas souris)


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Merde, mon pastaga


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Ouïlle ça fait mal


----------



## PJG (18 Novembre 2019)

Impossible d'ajouter un gif de bibi.

PJG
Dommage. 

* Media intégré*
Intègre les médias à partir de sites approuvés dans votre message. Il est recommandé d'utiliser le bouton médias dans la barre d'outils de l'éditeur.
Sites approuvés: Apple Music, Dailymotion, Facebook, Flickr, Giphy, Imgur, Instagram, Liveleak, Metacafe, Pinterest, Reddit, SoundCloud, Spotify, Tumblr, Twitch, Twitter, Vimeo, YouTube


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Dommage.


Non, puisque nous avons déjà vu ce gif dans ce fil...


----------



## PJG (18 Novembre 2019)

Même avec un nouveau, on ne peut pas poster un gif hébergé ailleurs que sur les sites proposés (Approuvés).
Même chose pour les vidéos.


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Et boum


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Ouvres toi !


----------



## PJG (18 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un blog avec des centaines de gifs animés pas pourris :
> Un gif dans ta gueule...


Super, merci pour le lien.


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Ça c'est fait !


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Et boire geek aussi


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Novembre 2019)

Alors là j'avoue .... ils sont vraiment bien pourris vos gifs


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Mais non


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

alors....


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Novembre 2019)

là tu fais fort @nicomarcos, j'ai l'impression de revoir un site web TV des années 80


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

C'est cette petite brise qui souffle...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Avec un bon cocktail


----------



## Sdelabonnement (18 Novembre 2019)

[emoji23]


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Novembre 2019)

lol bande de pervers... il n'y a pas de modos sur ce forum


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est cette petite brise qui souffle...
> Voir la pièce jointe 144757





Diablo76 a dit:


> lol bande de pervers... il n'y a pas de modos sur ce forum



Désolé ,
Je suis bloqué dans le métro


----------



## PJG (18 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis bloqué dans le métro


Station "*Pigale*" ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Station "*Pigale*" ?



Non 
Station  d’enfer [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2019)

Ils ont baissé la clim ce matin dans le métro


----------



## PJG (19 Novembre 2019)

Vous n'allez pas poster tous les gif du lien de *Toum'aï *? 
@*Jura39 *Ce n'est pas très sympa de mettre de beaux gif dans la rubrique "Le gif animé pourri"


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)

Bon Anniversaire Mamie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)

Non Voilà !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)

Un strike !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)




----------



## PJG (15 Février 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2020)

*@PJG*

Il est où le panache de flamme ?
À refaire...


----------



## PJG (15 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il est où le panache de flamme ?
> *À refaire...*


Ben non, ici c'est *"**le gif animé pourri" *


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

raté 

Au secours !
Appel à un volontaire, je n'arrive plus (ou me rappelle plus) comment insérer un Gif  
Merci.

Salut @Jura39,
Pourrait m'aider, post#2689, j'ai un trou de mémoire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## peyret (18 Avril 2020)

?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Avril 2020)

Comprends pas visible depuis mon iPhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Avril 2020)

En tant qu'image ça ne passe pas, bizarre...


			http://guybirenbaum.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/827952278.gif


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Avril 2020)

Oui je comprends pas surtout que quand je clique sur "publier votre réponse" ça apparaît bien et après j'ai l'image barrée 
En plus hier quand @Jura39 avait eu le même problème que moi  j'ai pu voir son Gif original sur mon iPhone aussi avant qu'il édite et le remplace.
Mystère.....


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mystère.....







[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/XEP7kgJ.gif[/IMG]


https://imgur.com/XEP7kgJ

[MEDIA=imgur]XEP7kgJ[/MEDIA]


Utilise la balise MEDIA ^^


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## peyret (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 173429


Merci , je viens de le voir j'ai supprimer , mes liens ne passent plus


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## D34 Angel (28 Août 2020)

Je le poste ici mais sachez que je ne le trouve pas si nul que ça (même s'il a, déjà, plus de 10 ans)

C'est moi qui l'ai fait et c'est la version originale de mon avatar


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)




----------



## rodrigue7973be (31 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


hahah!  il exit wwc


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour Jura,
Petit question : je ne me souviens plus comment on insère un GIF.
Tu peux me rafraichir la mémoire ?
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour Jura,
> Petit question : je ne me souviens plus comment on insère un GIF.
> Tu peux me rafraichir la mémoire ?
> Merci


Salut,

Tu va dans le petit carré " ajouter une image " et tu insère ton lien


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)

OK merci


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)

C'est bon, c'était juste pour faire des essais


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)

La meilleure coque


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


>


Celui-la, pour être pourris, il est pourris. :-(


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Celui-la, pour être pourris, il est pourris. :-(


C'est le but, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/gif/comments/phoh85


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2022)

Ringard ?


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patlek (1 Février 2022)

Le gif qui pourrit


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2022)

Vous avez dit pourri ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2022)




----------



## patlek (15 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2022)




----------

